# Eastwood in Dayton



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips for fishing this lake? I have seen some nice fish come out of here including both largemouth and smallmouth bass. I'm not use to fishing deeper water, I usually fish Loramie, Acton, Indian, and some of the creeks and small rivers.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

well, its a big gravel pit so that means clear water, weeds and deep water. Fishing from a boat is the way to go and for LM, Id work plastics along the deep weeds, for schooling fish like white bass and crappies and catfish, a lot of folks drift worm harness' and minnows. For saugeyes, id jig minnows/spoons/jigs on the middle lake humps, there are easy to find, the bottom of that lake is a roller coaster. Good luck the fish are there but its heavily pressured and youll have to put some time in to be very succesful there. 

Salmonid


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

It used to be a lot easier to fish before they messed up the inlet. That was the best place to fish back in '95 to 2000. Then the powers that be got all heated up about erosion at the inlet and they started piling rocks in the inlet to deflect the force of the water coming in so there is no deep water in the inlet any more and you have to go out about 30 feet to find the fish at the drop-off. 

There are a few other places that work out okay for the bank fisherman. Try along the gravel shore down where people run their jet skis. Just go early and at dark so you don't have to deal with the water acrobats. You can even get some action during the day if you set up just after the trees run out coming down from the launching area. All along that gravel area I have caught and have seen people catch crappies, LMB, SMB, cats, saugeyes and some nice sunfish. 

There is also a stone jetty that is usually underwater or at least mostly underwater just a bit West of the loading ramps. That's a good place for crappies. The rest of the lake is pretty much hunt and peck for shore fishermen. Early in April, use ultralight gear with 1/8 or 1/16 oz swimtail Chartreuse or white jigs fished along the bottom for saugeyes. You can also use the really small cranks, worked stop and go around dawn and dusk. Other than that, go for weighted spinners and thick spoons and make long casts to dredge the bottom for the 'eyes. Good luck!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know anything about the carp in Eastwood? Only made it out there once last year for a couple hours, just checking things out. It's 5 minutes from work and not far from the house, so I plan on spending some time out there this year. Lots of water to figure out - just curious if it will be worth the time.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know that 20 years ago I saw the biggest carp of my life dead there along the shore, I guestimated it around 30, still to this day, the biggest carp I have ever seen...it was a common BTW and not a grassie

Salmonid


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the best place to look for the carp at Eastwood is in the shallows at the West end. There are always plenty of them down there, soaking up the sun and crawdads. I plan to hit those shallows this year with my fly rod. In 1997 I got a carp that would have gone about 24 lbs out of Eastwood. It was quite a fight. I was using my ultralite with a nightcrawler on the bottom, trying for some saugeyes. Landing that big carp on 4 lb test took some doing.


----------



## bcreekbass (Feb 15, 2011)

I have two favorite spots on this lake. The first is the large weed bed 20' out from the boat docks. The second is all the way across the lake from the docks, there is a small cove, and that stretch of shore line to the right of the cove has been decent for me.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback on big carp - when I was there last year it looked like the type of lake that could hold decent sized carp, just never can tell until you try. I'll have to put some time in there this year - so those of you who fish it regularly should be able to spot the guy fishing with all the crazy carp gear.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Big crappies weed beds need a boat The lake has lots of 10 to 15 foot water I live in huber and fish Eastwood alot. Smallmouth Large mouth and saugeye. 2 years ago I caught a 7 lb walleye While Saugeye fishing. I wonder if it was a youngster from the late 70s early 80s Have they bred in eastwood? Tom


----------



## daytonangler (Apr 21, 2011)

What is the best way to catch fish at Eastwood. Besides tossing crankbaits at the west end is trolling effective? Rubberworms? Also what fish do they have in there? I appreciate any help I can get!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished Eastwood today, Ill post a full erport in the SW section later after I upload a pic.

Salmonid


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished it for carp a couple weeks ago and saw lots of bass caught not too far from where I was fishing (southwest corner). Couple of them looked to be decent largemouths. Couldn't tell what they were throwing, but must have seen 6 or 7 in a short period of time caught between the two boats that were working the area.

I managed one carp around 6 lbs - water was still a bit cold for carp.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Big grubs are real popular in that shallow end of Eastwood. Creep it across that sand and gravel like a crawdad. Zulus do pretty well in there and next door in Blue Lake.


----------

